# Casting craft odor



## cpmech425 (Jan 16, 2016)

I will be trying my hand at casting in the next few days and have a question.  How long after pouring the poly resin will the odor go away?  The reason I ask is I will be pouring in my wood shop.  I shut the heat down when I am not out there so I will have to bring the poured mold into the house after it is poured.  Or would I be better off to leave the heat on all night? Will the resin set in the cold?    Thanks. Brian


----------



## chartle (Jan 16, 2016)

In my brief experience you need heat to set. Can you set up something like an oven. Maybe a 100 watt bulb (do they still make them?) in a cardboard box.

I've used a coffee/candle warmer and a water bath. the water never got over 180F or so.


----------



## Cwalker935 (Jan 16, 2016)

Buy yourself the cheapest toaster oven you can find, set it no higher than 110 degrees F.  I got one at Walmart for $19.  Put your PR cast in and Set the timer for 1/2 hour to an hour.  That's much better than carrying into the house.


----------



## Sylvanite (Jan 16, 2016)

The odor will persist until the resin is fully cured (and will continue to smell even then).  My best suggestion is to put the mold in a ziplock bag and seal it before taking the cast inside the house..


----------



## thewishman (Jan 16, 2016)

Please read the directions carefully! Polyester resin is highly flammable, putting it into an oven is dangerous because the fumes are even more flammable. I know many people have done it before without incident. That doesn't mean it's safe.

Rant over.


----------



## le_skieur (Jan 18, 2016)

After casting pr I let it cured into my pressure pot and the pot is warm into a warm box heated with a 100w light bulb. I got a thermostat to control the temp. I also have a wireless thermometer to follow the temp. It work great!


----------



## mike4066 (Jan 19, 2016)

I use a toaster oven as well but instead of turning the oven on I use one of those clamp lights from the big box home improvement store. I put it up against the glass.  It's enough to warm up the inside of the oven without firing up the heating element.


----------



## cpmech425 (Jan 19, 2016)

My son built a heated styrofoam cooler to try to hatch chicken eggs.  It gets right at 120 degrees.  I think we are gonna cast some blanks this weekend and put them in it over night and see what happens.


----------



## Cashew (Jan 21, 2016)

I cast mine in the pressure pot and bring it up from the basement workshop, sets nicely in the corner over the heat vent, gently warming it. No smell once it's capped and under pressure.


----------

